# When the Dust Clears - Danville, PA



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.paintsquare.com/news/article_news.cfm?id=4563&nl_versionid=649&trackid=17247454

"Contractor Clouds PA Town with Lead Paint Dust

A Pennsylvania town is grappling with potentially serious contamination of its air, water and residents after a contractor unleashed “clouds” of uncontained lead-based paint dust while blast-cleaning a building in the center of town.

The paint dust was so thick at one point that a witness who saw it from two or three blocks away thought the building was on fire and rushed to help, said Dave Meister, code and zoning officer for Danville, a community of about 5,000 in central Pennsylvania."

click link for full article


----------



## Lance Stewart (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.paintsquare.com/news/article_news.cfm?id=4563&nl_versionid=649&trackid=17243187

Disastrous.

I don't believe this article manages to relay the enormity of this 'mistake'. It's extreme criminal negligence in my humble opinion.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

I just posted this same link over on CT for the sandblasting guys there. It pays to know what your removing and how to do it safely. Apparnetly this guy should have never even been allowed to purchase a blast rig if he is this Dumb. What a joke.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is awful! I also think the city holds some responsibility. He should never have been hired, being "unlicensed and uncertified".


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

Sure there is lead, sure the guy fluxed up big time. But if he used soda, how much of the "toxic cloud" was soda? It probably looked worse than it is. 

I imagine he's squirming and sweating bullets about now.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This should fall mainly on the city.I would bet dollars to donuts they chose the lowest bidder and never even discussed containment on their RFQ.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

There was probably not a single person in that burg that ever heard of rrp:blink:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Just goes to show the word has not gotten out like we think, maybe we are the ones on the cutting edge.lol


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I wonder if Dean cleared that job.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

The city of Reading renovated some assisted living and old folks units in their down town area and they did not do everything or much actually by the book. Now i bet those old peeps are even going to have worse health problems now. I think they should be fined big time. Reading is a perfect example of obamas big nightmare...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> This should fall mainly on the city.I would bet dollars to donuts they chose the lowest bidder and never even discussed containment on their RFQ.


 This, they weren't gonna pay a pro to do it right, and I see this every time I get a call to work on pre 78 construction. I tell them doing it correctly is gonna cost a lot more and their eyes glaze over. Two weeks later there is a crew of Mexicans who don't have as much as vehicle insurance working away.

This town is getting exactly what they deserve. 

$100 says they had a bid by a legit contractor who would have done containment correctly. Probably added $20,000 or more to the cost.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Now you know how the city is this Big Daddy always trying to school us on our biz and always have this dont get burned by a local contractor rhetoric? I think the city should be fined so heavy they will have a city council meeting the next time they want to buy a round of hohos for the next meeting lol.


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

4ThGeneration said:


> The city of Reading renovated some assisted living and old folks units in their down town area and they did not do everything or much actually by the book. Now i bet those old peeps are even going to have worse health problems now. I think they should be fined big time. Reading is a perfect example of obamas big nightmare...


Does assisted living/old folks units come under the EPA ruling?


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

hoz said:


> Does assisted living/old folks units come under the EPA ruling?


 
I bet they come under the I can thumb through the Yellow pages and find a lawyer to sue the city heading. Imagine what better story can a lawyer hope for than sick old folks that were caused harm by city officials hiring the cheapest guy and over looking the possible threat of lead poisoning...:whistling2:


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

4ThGeneration said:


> I bet they come under the I can thumb through the Yellow pages and find a lawyer to sue the city heading. Reading is a perfect example of obamas big nightmare...


Hahahaha, that's the "stray dog" theory of law. 

If the landlord knows his **** and presented a lead based paint hazard form for new tenants to sign, they have no recourse, sick or not!

And what's President Obama got to do with it?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Good comments at the end of the article.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

You know the crazy thing is that the epa does not even follow their own clean up requirements. Any of you ever here of Picher Oklahoma the largest lead mine in the usa. It is a ghost town now because of all the lead dust in the air. The epa is cleaning it up and they just pile up the lead and let it blow around. I talked to a painter that used to live there and now lives close by he was in the RRP class with me and said that he tested just dust on things and it was positive for lead. Crazy how that mine contaminated the state and the clean up is too but the epa is not responsible for it.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

The owner of the building and the coontractor is both held responsible. They are both the Generators. The buildings owner should have known that the paint contained lead. The lead belongs to the buildings owner, not the contractor. So they both share equal respsonabilities for the proper removal and disposal of all hazardous substances removed from the building. So, if the owner of the building took the lowest bid to save some money then he is going to end up paying out WAY more than he bargained for with this one. Jail time, probably not, but big fines and lawsuits, yes!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Sep 17, 2010)

I come back on here .... and see the results of rrp rules. More Mexicans, More lost work for legal Co., NO inforcment of rules by big Gov't, 
Everything, I said a year ago has come true....same s#it ..different policy...lol 

They can't even clean up there own mess, with there own rules. Vote Dem's in office today....gotta keep adding more Un-enforcable rules. 
"It keeps people employed ..Ya Know" 




puff....pufff


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodpecker said:


> I come back on here .... and see the results of rrp rules. More Mexicans, More lost work for legal Co., NO inforcment of rules by big Gov't,
> Everything, I said a year ago has come true....same s#it ..different policy...lol
> 
> They can't even clean up there own mess, with there own rules. Vote Dem's in office today....gotta keep adding more Un-enforcable rules.
> ...


 rah rah


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Btw, the RRP rule was not created by Obama nor the current congress. The rules were created in 1992 when George Bush Sr. was pressie.

Frankly, politics should be left out of any conversation here. It serves no good purpose.


----------

